

Show HN: Chaturly - Persistent chat about any URL, with anyone - alexcason
http://www.chaturly.com

======
sn0v
The site wouldn't accept "youtube.com" as a valid URL - I had to type in the
entire thing ([http://www.youtube.com](http://www.youtube.com)). You might
want to fix that?

~~~
alexcason
Yeah, the validation on the URLs is pretty basic. That, along with listing the
recent/popular URLs and usernames are probably the areas for my attention.

